# Server soll E-Mails abrufen vom Postfach und an clients verteilen



## schultze (16. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

der Server in unserer lokalen Domäne soll alle E-Mails vom Online Postfachabrufen und für die Clients auf dem Server bereitstellen. Das alle einzelnen Clients über IMAp direkt auf das Postfach zugegriffen haben, hat des öfteren zu fehlern geführt und nun soll der Server die E-Mails einmal runter laden und den clients so zur Verfügung stellen. Wie kann man soetwas realisieren?

(Server: Windows 2000 Server; Clients XP Prof- und WIn 2000 Prof.)

Danke für eure Hilfe...


----------



## Johannes Postler (16. Dezember 2005)

Eventuell könntest du Mercury für Windows ausprobieren. Das kann Mails vom Server holen und lokal auch POP3- oder IMAP-Server spielen. Ob es auf IMAP-Postfächer zugreifen kann weiß ich allerdings nicht.
http://www.pmail.com


----------



## hpvw (16. Dezember 2005)

Vielleicht hilft Dir ja auch der Hamster.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## schultze (16. Dezember 2005)

Danke für eure Antworten,

also muss man dazu ein E-Mail Server installieren? Würde dann auch Exchange funktionieren?

greets


----------



## schultze (17. Dezember 2005)

Hey ho...

so habe mir mal die beiden Programme angesehen und mit Mercury kann man das ganze sehr schön umsetzten. Doch ist diese Lösung nicht so, wie ich mir das Vorstelle. Der Server ruft immer nach einem bestimmten Intervall (welches man frei wählen kann) die Mails vom POP3 Postfach im Internet ab. Dies führt natürlich dazu, dass jede Menge Traffic verbraucht wird und es lässt sich auf dem Server nicht einstellen, dass die Mails nur gezogen werden soll, wenn ein User drauf zugreift. Darum kann ich das System leider nicht intergrieren, kennt jemand eine andere Möglichkeit?

viele Grüße


----------



## Eiszwerg (29. Januar 2006)

Falls Du Geld dafür ausgeben kannst, solltest Du mal Fritz!Ken ausprobieren.


----------

